# canon pixma ip 3000, problème impression



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Depuis 1 semaine j'ai un problème avec le noir, ça bave, c'est pas précis, et en surimpression c'est carrément la cata. Je pensais que ça allait rentrer dans l'ordre tout seul, puis avec un nettoyage des buses, un nettoyage en profondeur, un ré-alignement des têtes, mais rien ne change, le noir bave. Alors je me demandais si ça pouvait pas venir de la cartouche car en effet c'est la 1ère fois que lorsque j'enlève le sticker qui la recouvre, ce dernier s'enlève entièrement et découvre alors des petits canaux et des trous (comme sur toutes les cartouches de ce genre), et je me demande si ça ne pourrait pas pertuber le bon fonctionnement de la cartouche ?  :rose: 

Merci.

JPTK


----------



## thecrow (24 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis 1 semaine j'ai un problème avec le noir, ça bave, c'est pas précis, et en surimpression c'est carrément la cata. Je pensais que ça allait rentrer dans l'ordre tout seul, puis avec un nettoyage des buses, un nettoyage en profondeur, un ré-alignement des têtes, mais rien ne change, le noir bave. Alors je me demandais si ça pouvait pas venir de la cartouche car en effet c'est la 1ère fois que lorsque j'enlève le sticker qui la recouvre, ce dernier s'enlève entièrement et découvre alors des petits canaux et des trous (comme sur toutes les cartouches de ce genre), et je me demande si ça ne pourrait pas pertuber le bon fonctionnement de la cartouche ?  :rose:
> 
> ...



Si c'est possible que ce soit la cartouche, j'ai eu le même problème avec une cartouche noir HP dans une vieille imprimante... alors que la couleur était nickel... La cartouche noir quand je regardais en dessous n'était pas aussi sèche que la couleur et il y a des traces dessus... je n'ai jamais compris pq!!

Peut être la tienne libère plus d'encre et donc problème lors de l'impression.


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> Si c'est possible que ce soit la cartouche, j'ai eu le même problème avec une cartouche noir HP dans une vieille imprimante... alors que la couleur était nickel... La cartouche noir quand je regardais en dessous n'était pas aussi sèche que la couleur et il y a des traces dessus... je n'ai jamais compris pq!!
> 
> Peut être la tienne libère plus d'encre et donc problème lors de l'impression.





Yep c'est ce que je pensais, je voulais juste un avis qui allait dans ce sens avant d'en ouvrir une autre, c'est pas comme si c'était cher ces merdes 

Merci


----------



## JPTK (24 Janvier 2007)

Bon ça n'a rien changé.


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2007)

En fait je me dis que peut-être à force les cartouches LDLC ont détérioré la tête d'impression... alors pour voir peut-être pourrais-je prendre une cartouche noire CANON, mais quand je vois que l'imprimante équivalente actuelle coûte 75 , qu'elle est livrée avec des cartouches neuves et que les cartouches CANON valent 10  pièces minimum et qu'il y en a 4 soit 40 , je rigole


----------



## JPTK (20 Mars 2007)

Dîtes-moi, ça existe encore les imprimantes jet d'encre avec des têtes d'impressions qui ne seraient pas sur les cartouches et dans lesquelles on pourrait donc mettre des cartouches génériques ?


----------

